# It feels like Christmas {It Finally Snowed!}



## lupinfarm (Dec 8, 2009)

And of course I came with photos! My ducks are out in the snow freezing their butts off. They're SHIVERING even though they could just go sit in the sun, they'd rather sit in the snow in the SHADE. Ahh silly ducks. 












Chickens going for a walkie in the little snow fall we had











The house... 






Luna looking smart in her little Weatherbeeta turnout shell... I just bought her this (http://wiltontack.com/ProductDescription.aspx?Id_Product=833 ) new 220g polyfill turnout blanket, and yes, it says "Born to Roll" all over it 






Mylie inhaling some goat ration off the ground (it's 12% sweetfeed, I've been using it to bribe her into letting me pet her. She's my new Fresian/Qh mare and she's kind of wary of people but very curious which is good! I got to give her a nice forehead rub today and pat her neck so we're getting closer to being able to handle her). 






And last but not least, our Christmas tree! It's probably 7.5ft tall and about 5ft wide. It's huge.


----------



## Marta (Dec 13, 2009)

snap am the other side of the world from you and today it has snowed for the first time this year and it felt just like christmas is around the corner.
sorry no pics as yet


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 13, 2009)

BBBBrrrrrr......

I love the south where I live....LOL

that is alot of snow coming your way.  hold tight til spring!  Brr.....


----------

